# USB outlet in the kitchen



## maverick1968 (Nov 6, 2012)

We would like to install a USB outlet in the kitchen but we found out that it needs to be GFI type by code however as far as we know there is no USB GFI type in the market. Can someone give us an idea about installing a USB outlet in the kitchen?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

maverick1968 said:


> We would like to install a USB outlet in the kitchen but we found out that it needs to be GFI type by code however as far as we know there is no USB GFI type in the market. Can someone give us an idea about installing a USB outlet in the kitchen?


You don't have to use a GFCI, it just has to be GFCI protected. This only applies to the receptacles *serving* the kitchen counters...


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Either install a GFCI breaker in the panel for the entire circuit, or you can replace a receptacle ahead of it on the circuit and use the load side for your USB recept.

I should ask if there are GFI receptacles already in the kitchen?


----------



## wallajon (Nov 6, 2012)

most likely you will be taking power from a gfi in the kitchen so as long as u come off the load side of the gfi your usb will be protected


----------



## maverick1968 (Nov 6, 2012)

The kitchen is under construction. There is no existing GFCI receptacles yet installed.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

maverick1968 said:


> The kitchen is under construction. There is no existing GFCI receptacles yet installed.


Just have your electrician handle the scenario then...


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Then that receptacle, as long as it's not first in the line, will be GFI protected and you can install the USB outlet. If it has to go first in line, you will need to install a GFI breaker.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Now the bad thing is, you are losing one outlet. I would actually do two of them in a 4 Square, so that even though you may only use two cords at one time, it gives you two outlets in case you need them. Now of course the best place to put those outlets, would be in a area where the phone may sit, or workstation, or even at the breakfast bar.

This past Labor day, mentioned the USB outlets to friends of ours, due to there were 7 iPhones plugged in on their breakfast bar pretty much at one time. Even on their boat, it would have been nice to have one of these outlets, so that we did not have to share two chargers.


----------



## tev9999 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure that I would want to give up the outlet for USB. Today's wall chargers are much smaller than they used to be. No more wall warts that take up two outlets. My Samsung and iPhone chargers are about 1" cube.

Technology also moves very quickly. Google has already announced that the Nexus 4 phone will have wireless charging. I'm not sure if that can run off of USB, but there it is quite likely that the USB ports we use today for charging will be obsolete in a few years. 

For charging multiple devices, USB hubs are available and quite inexpensive.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Tev, the Nexus will still need something to power the pad, that it sits on, in order to charge it. The technology has been around for about 2 to 3 years now.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

I would not install USB receptacles. USB may not be relevant much longer (certainly not for the life of the house), and USB charging adapters are tiny now. More importantly, most newer USB-charging devices (including iPhones and all current Androids) do not use the standard USB charging spec. They will charge from a standard port, but VERY SLOWLY. For high speed charging they require a specific smart adapter (like the factory charger) which digitally identifies the device and supplies much more than the 500mA standard USB charging current. My Galaxy Nexus charges about 3X faster on the factory charging adapter than on a regular USB port because of this.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

USB is not going away for a very long time. Both the Cooper & P&S are 2.1a 5vdc.. Cooper makes a USB outlet with two receptacle plug ins, with the USB in the middle, or one receptacle plug in with the USB taking one of the spaces. I can see these becoming the norm where you have a workstation or breakfast bar in the Kitchen area, or even on Boats.


----------



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

Also seen plugin USB outlets, i.e. a wall wart that plugs into an existing outlet and has a USB slot at the top and an outlet at the bottom.


----------

